# Shell is out at Carriage Hills/Ridge



## Maple_Leaf (Sep 14, 2012)

Wyndham has just bought out Shell and "the acquisition gives Wyndham Vacation property management operations at 19 Shell resort locations in Hawaii, California, Arizona, Nevada, Oregon, Wisconsin, Texas, New Hampshire and Canada."

It appears Wyndham will replace Shell as property manager at Carriage Hills and Carriage Ridge.  Is this a good thing?


----------



## timeos2 (Sep 14, 2012)

Overall I've felt that Shell was a better management than Wyndham seems to be. It shows up the most in housekeeping. It is my one ongoing issue with Wyndham (after the unending sales lies of course) is housekeeping. They build beautiful, upscale resorts and then maintain them like a converted motel. Dirty floors, bugs - especially ants, lackadaisical hallway maintenance (especially having trash hang around - we watched one discarded bottle in a hallway for 5 days one stay! And the "housekeeper" was rolling her cart around every one of those days right by it) and burned out lights / missing items nearly every stay. Even if you call & ask for a specific cleaning if you don't watch & point stuff out its superficial at best. 

Other than that Wyndham is probably on par with Shell. If they open the Wyndham system to the former Shell resorts (and Shell to Wyndham) then it will greatly improve the Shell system (it was far too small to be any good despite some nice resorts) and add some nice, new locations to Club Wyndham. We'll see what happens with that.


----------



## Bill4728 (Sep 14, 2012)

I'm going to close this thread as the discussion of Wyndham buying shell is being discussed here "Wyndham gets bigger"


----------

